# CD24,bad pains? ? ?UPDATE :-(



## BABYCAREY

Need to know what you all think!
Im CD24 and have had pains last couple days,more so today and quite painful and sharp!!
I had my HSG 15days ago,and had achy pains afterthat,but nothing serious. I think i OV the wkd after that becus the pains were so bad!Loadsa EWCM,i cant remember when i last had pains like that at Ov time or that much mucus!!
Sorry TMI!! I wud like to hear what you all think it cud mean? Is this just what happens after you have a HSG? Is this normal?
Would love your imput
XXBabyC

Hi!!
Did a Clearblue Digi test at lunchtime and gota negative after waiting what seemed like a lifetime!! I am gutted!
STILL NO PERIOD PAINS/ACHES!!
Not sure whats goin on!! Just cant wait to stat my Clomid now
Heres to this month girls
XXBabyC


----------



## starlight1

im pregnant it ws the first month of trying but i notice a few days after ovulation i now iovulated because i used clearblue ovulation test well a few days after i ws getting pains like period pains as though i was going to come on but itwas to early to come on sometimes there was also like a nipping feel. it shoulds promising if you dont normaly get these pains because i didnt n wheni got themi got my BFP. good lucklet me now how u get on. i used the asda tests 4 days before period and it had a very slight positive i think them tests are good and they are unlikely to get evaps good luck xxx


----------



## BABYCAREY

starlight1 said:


> im pregnant it ws the first month of trying but i notice a few days after ovulation i now iovulated because i used clearblue ovulation test well a few days after i ws getting pains like period pains as though i was going to come on but itwas to early to come on sometimes there was also like a nipping feel. it shoulds promising if you dont normaly get these pains because i didnt n wheni got themi got my BFP. good lucklet me now how u get on. i used the asda tests 4 days before period and it had a very slight positive i think them tests are good and they are unlikely to get evaps good luck xxx

Hi Starlight 
I used to use Clearblue but it wasnt showin Ov!! It was depressin me and gettin v costly!! lol So i stopped buyint them!! I was a POAS addict!!Mad......
The pains seem to have wore off a little,def not as sore as yesterday! I could barely walk it was so uncomfortable for me.
Congrats on your BFP!! Im hopin i wont b far behind you
XXBabyC


----------



## MandyV

I had some sharp pains midline yesterday too on cd21 ! It started off dull and then I got a few sharp ones


----------



## BABYCAREY

MandyV said:


> I had some sharp pains midline yesterday too on cd21 ! It started off dull and then I got a few sharp ones

Oh!! Wonder if we are havin implantation pains??
I would love to get my BFP nxt wk!!
Good luck keep me posted
XXBabyC


----------



## FutureMommie

Good Luck ladies!!!


----------



## BABYCAREY

FutureMommie said:


> Good Luck ladies!!!

Thank you so much FM
XX BabyC


----------



## jappygirl76

Hello BabyCarey,

I had my HSG done at the beginning of the week, and I have never had this much CM. I kinda figured that I was having my surge so I did and digital OPK, and I got a smiley face. 
I think that the HSG does like a cleaning of the tubes, (when they inject the dye). Maybe this clears up any slight blockages that you might have, because this is the first month in over a year of paying attention and trying, that I have ever had this much CM or EWCM! Alll this time I was trying to figure out what eveyone else was talking about, but now I know.
So, that is just my thoughts on the subject.

Keep us updated and lots of :dust:


----------



## BABYCAREY

jappygirl76 said:


> Hello BabyCarey,
> 
> I had my HSG done at the beginning of the week, and I have never had this much CM. I kinda figured that I was having my surge so I did and digital OPK, and I got a smiley face.
> I think that the HSG does like a cleaning of the tubes, (when they inject the dye). Maybe this clears up any slight blockages that you might have, because this is the first month in over a year of paying attention and trying, that I have ever had this much CM or EWCM! Alll this time I was trying to figure out what eveyone else was talking about, but now I know.
> So, that is just my thoughts on the subject.
> 
> Keep us updated and lots of :dust:

Hello Jappy 
Wow!! You've had the same thing as me!! So much EWCM!! Yuk!!lol
I regret not doin a Ov test now! Would have loved to have had i idea if thats what was happening!! Imagine we could have our BFP's for Christmas J!!
Keep me posted! I will let you know how i get on!! Fingers X!!
XXBabyC


----------



## jappygirl76

BABYCAREY said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Hello BabyCarey,
> 
> I had my HSG done at the beginning of the week, and I have never had this much CM. I kinda figured that I was having my surge so I did and digital OPK, and I got a smiley face.
> I think that the HSG does like a cleaning of the tubes, (when they inject the dye). Maybe this clears up any slight blockages that you might have, because this is the first month in over a year of paying attention and trying, that I have ever had this much CM or EWCM! Alll this time I was trying to figure out what eveyone else was talking about, but now I know.
> So, that is just my thoughts on the subject.
> 
> Keep us updated and lots of :dust:
> 
> Hello Jappy
> Wow!! You've had the same thing as me!! So much EWCM!! Yuk!!lol
> I regret not doin a Ov test now! Would have loved to have had i idea if thats what was happening!! Imagine we could have our BFP's for Christmas J!!
> Keep me posted! I will let you know how i get on!! Fingers X!!
> XXBabyCClick to expand...

It is soooo nice to know that there is someone else that had the same kind of symptoms after the HSG :thumbup:.

I will definitely keep you informed. I will be going for my progesterone blood test on the 17th. I will let you know what my levels are at. Please keep me in the loop about your symptoms and status. I am sooooo excited to see how this plays out for us!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## BABYCAREY

jappygirl76 said:


> BABYCAREY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Hello BabyCarey,
> 
> I had my HSG done at the beginning of the week, and I have never had this much CM. I kinda figured that I was having my surge so I did and digital OPK, and I got a smiley face.
> I think that the HSG does like a cleaning of the tubes, (when they inject the dye). Maybe this clears up any slight blockages that you might have, because this is the first month in over a year of paying attention and trying, that I have ever had this much CM or EWCM! Alll this time I was trying to figure out what eveyone else was talking about, but now I know.
> So, that is just my thoughts on the subject.
> 
> Keep us updated and lots of :dust:
> 
> Hello Jappy
> Wow!! You've had the same thing as me!! So much EWCM!! Yuk!!lol
> I regret not doin a Ov test now! Would have loved to have had i idea if thats what was happening!! Imagine we could have our BFP's for Christmas J!!
> Keep me posted! I will let you know how i get on!! Fingers X!!
> XXBabyCClick to expand...
> 
> It is soooo nice to know that there is someone else that had the same kind of symptoms after the HSG :thumbup:.
> 
> I will definitely keep you informed. I will be going for my progesterone blood test on the 17th. I will let you know what my levels are at. Please keep me in the loop about your symptoms and status. I am sooooo excited to see how this plays out for us!!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Its good to know i wasnt goin mad!!lol
I have to start Clomid on my CD2-6,so hopin to start Wed nxt!! Woo hoo...
Plus have to get 21day bloods done to see how all has gone i think?lol
Was told by my pharmacist today to take both 50mg tablets at night,seemingly its ok to take 2 together,plus at nite apparantly the side effects have worn off in ou sleep?
XXBabyC


----------



## jappygirl76

BabyCarey,

That is true. I was on clomid at the beginning of the year, and I found that I had less side effects when I took it at night. I still had some in the day, but they were tolerable.

GL XOXO Jappy


----------



## BABYCAREY

jappygirl76 said:


> BabyCarey,
> 
> That is true. I was on clomid at the beginning of the year, and I found that I had less side effects when I took it at night. I still had some in the day, but they were tolerable.
> 
> GL XOXO Jappy

What mg were you on? I work in Customer Services and it can b very stressful!! Im good at biting my tongue but sometimes.....lol So i was worried how it will affect me when i start on it? Is it the wk after you take them you get ratty?Or does it happen pretty much straight away?lol
Thats the only part that worries me! Well that and the fact im gonna b on 100mg and takin 2 tabs at nite!lol


----------



## 678star-bex

hi babycarey i just wanted to say i hope u get your bfp and best wishes. i had my hsg 20 days ago and this cycle it made my af 4 days late. i had the worst af ains ever today. i wasnt trying to get pg this month so was expecting af but gosh its painful. i just wanted to share my experience with u but i of cousre hope u get ur bfp. good luck hun. :flower:


----------



## BABYCAREY

678star-bex said:


> hi babycarey i just wanted to say i hope u get your bfp and best wishes. i had my hsg 20 days ago and this cycle it made my af 4 days late. i had the worst af ains ever today. i wasnt trying to get pg this month so was expecting af but gosh its painful. i just wanted to share my experience with u but i of cousre hope u get ur bfp. good luck hun. :flower:

Hiya Bex!
Im due my period tomorrow!! By now in the past *pre HSG* i would kno a wk b4 it was coming,pains,aches etc! B ut nothing!!
Im tryin not to get too excited!!lol Maybe mine has been knocked a bit by the HSG? Who knows! But i wanna do a test tomorrow just becus im dying to POAS!!lmao 
Heres hopin our HSG will do its job!!
Good luck this month!!
Xmas BFPs for us XX


----------



## Tor81

Hi babycarey, I know what you mean about things messing up your system, this was my first month on Clomid so haven't had a clue about what symptoms mean what! I've got my fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## jappygirl76

BABYCAREY said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> BabyCarey,
> 
> That is true. I was on clomid at the beginning of the year, and I found that I had less side effects when I took it at night. I still had some in the day, but they were tolerable.
> 
> GL XOXO Jappy
> 
> What mg were you on? I work in Customer Services and it can b very stressful!! Im good at biting my tongue but sometimes.....lol So i was worried how it will affect me when i start on it? Is it the wk after you take them you get ratty?Or does it happen pretty much straight away?lol
> Thats the only part that worries me! Well that and the fact im gonna b on 100mg and takin 2 tabs at nite!lolClick to expand...

I was on 50mg and I took them for 4 months. After that I was started to OV on my own, so there was no need to continue the Clomid. 

I remember having hot flashes during the day and my face breaking out pretty bad, but not too many mood swings during the day and I also worked in customer service at the time and they were not an issue. Mostly the hot flashes.

I heard that being on 100mg acutally has less side effects than the 50mg. Maybe because your body has started adjusting to the medication.

Let me know how you are doing. I know that I am in my 2WW now, and I am 2DPO, so now the fun begins.


----------



## fluffystar

Fingers crossed babycarey, heres hoping AF doesnt come.

fluffy xx


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Hey girls, sounds good, when is af due for you ?

I'm hoping for my hycosy soon and hoping it too clears the way ! As I don't think I have a great amount of CM

x


----------



## BABYCAREY

Evening Ladies 
Still no period!! Did a Clearblue digi today at lunchtime and it was Negative!! :-(( Im gutted!! Not sure whats goin on TBH! Maybe my HSG has affected my period? Aslong as it comes!! I just cant wait to start my Clomid now!!! Had kinda got myself excited that "This was it" Kept lookin at the flashing egg timer in corner of test,sayi into myself pregnant! Then sayin dont b dissappointed Ro!! Ive still no sign of the usual pains i get when shes coming? What the hells goin on Girls? ANyways im gonna keep my chin up!Onwards and upwards Ladies,heres to our Santa swimmers ;-)
Good luck XXBabyC


----------



## 2Dogs1Cat

Well, you are probably right and it is a negative but, if you don't get af I would test again in a few days. Also, most tests say to test in the morning with there is the most HGC in your urine, so maybe...

Good luck and feel better!


----------



## 678star-bex

awww sorry u got a bfn babycarey, any signs today? i got my af on cd 29 which is really late for me after my hsg. maybe the first cycle is your body being weird after the procedure. i am on cd 4 and going for it this cycle.

good luck ladies. hugs to u.


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Sorry to hear, have you tested anymore ?

Af got me today, so feeling sad about that.

Im with you bex, going to go for it this month !

X


----------



## PR&TR13

Sorry about the negative Babycarey, but don't give up until the witch arrives!!! I'm waiting for AF suppose to be here Thursday but feel my boobs super tender already. But I'm expecting for AF to be late due to the Lap & Dye surgery. Fx!!! I'm excited and hopefull for this month!!!!!


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Aww good luck pr&tr !

Af got me today sadly, so fx for a hycosy asap as I'm done with waiting !

X


----------



## BABYCAREY

Well Girls!!
Hows everybody keepin?
As for me!! NOTHING!! ZILCH!! NADA! 
Kinda have a slight twinge on my right hand side but not period like!!Not at all! WHAT the hecks happening?? Please!!!!! Has anybody got a clue whats goin on! Im now late and no achy period type pain i always get?
It must b the HSG thats left me like this?
OMG!!!!! This is so frustrating!!lol Im literally begging it to come so i can start my Clomid!! Come on already!!
Keep you all posted Ladies
XXBabyC


----------



## 678star-bex

i know how u feel i was willing af to come after my hsg so i cud get on with BD to get at least 2 cycles in b4 xmas!! any news today? how late r u now?


----------



## BABYCAREY

678star-bex said:


> i know how u feel i was willing af to come after my hsg so i cud get on with BD to get at least 2 cycles in b4 xmas!! any news today? how late r u now?

I think im now officially 2days late!!!!!
Its driving me nuts girls!!!
Please hurry on and start!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 678star-bex

how r u today? tested since or is the witch arrived? :flower:


----------



## BABYCAREY

678star-bex said:


> how r u today? tested since or is the witch arrived? :flower:

Hiya Bex
Still NOTHING!! Not even a twinge really? What the hecks goin on?
I havent tested yet becus ive kinda convinced myself its coming!!.......sometime? OMG this is so frustating!! I was really hopin to start my clomid by now!! I do have another Clearblue digi test upstairs but dont want to use it incase its another BFN!!lol What am i like? This whole TTC cud drive the sanest of us Crazyyyyyy.


----------



## MommaHutch

Omigosh, how late are you now? You have nerves of steel. I'd have used that test days ago, lol.


----------



## BABYCAREY

MommaHutch said:


> Omigosh, how late are you now? You have nerves of steel. I'd have used that test days ago, lol.

Awe Momma!!!:cry::cry:
Im sitting here agonising wether to go and take the other test!!lol
Got couple twinges at lunchtime but still nothing i normally get! They didnt feel like period pains!!!:wacko::wacko:
I am no longer counting what days i am!!:dohh: Its driving me nuts!
Ok!!Ive decided im gonna take the test and hope for the best but hopefully wont b too downhearted if it a BFN!!!
Say a prayer or 3 for me please
:hugs::kiss:
Post bk here in the nxt 10mins...........................


----------



## KellyW1977

oooh im excited for you hope its good news xxx


----------



## BABYCAREY

Well i went up and did my last Clearblue Digi!!
Waited to see what result was and after 2mins 32 secs it came up
NOT PREGNANT! Im dumdstruck why "she" hasnt showed her ugly mug yet!
Shud i ring my FS? Will he think im mad?
I dont know what to think? Is this really typical to b so late?
Feel like crap now!


----------



## KellyW1977

Oh dear, its not over yet hun, fingers still crossed for you, xx


----------



## MommaHutch

Yeah it's not over til she witch shows. You just had the HSG right? Maybe it threw your last O off a bit.


----------



## fluffystar

Oh babycarey, how frustrating!
It must be the HSG or something but there is still hope until she shows!!!!!!!

I did one of those stupid "Ill do a test but not sure why as it really wont be positive" tests today. AF is due tomorrow but my temp took a huge jump this morning. I dont know what makes me think it will be positive after 2 years of negatives. We have already started the drugs for IVF but were told we could carry on as normal until the egg collection - we werent sure but BD'd once just in case! Insane I know!!

Fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## BABYCAREY

MommaHutch said:


> Yeah it's not over til she witch shows. You just had the HSG right? Maybe it threw your last O off a bit.

It was just the HSG they performed that day. What the heck cud it have done to throw me like this MommaH?
Ya know it wudnt b so bad if i felt period pains! Becus then id know "shes coming"..........but nada!
Well on the plus side i can have a apple voddie this wkd!!lol
Will keep you all posted girls
XXBabyC


----------



## BABYCAREY

fluffystar said:


> Oh babycarey, how frustrating!
> It must be the HSG or something but there is still hope until she shows!!!!!!!
> 
> I did one of those stupid "Ill do a test but not sure why as it really wont be positive" tests today. AF is due tomorrow but my temp took a huge jump this morning. I dont know what makes me think it will be positive after 2 years of negatives. We have already started the drugs for IVF but were told we could carry on as normal until the egg collection - we werent sure but BD'd once just in case! Insane I know!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you xxxx

Fluffy it is driving me mental! I really am pissed off now! Would have loved to have either saw a BFP!! or the dreaded witch! The way i am at the minute i havent a clue!
I did ring my FS earlier only to hear hes in another Hospital today but was told dont wory you can ring him here on Tuesday! WTF????lol I said but i need to chat to him today,i was then told Oh hes in here all day Wednesday if that suits you better? BOLLIX.........lol
Jaysus.....Come on and pay me a visit ya auld bag! Never wanna see ya and the month i NEED to see ya ya go and bugger off without notice!Ya WITCH.


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Hey girls - hey babycarey, anything today ?

I've got my hycosy next Thursday, is it common for ovulation to be slightly later after a hsg ?

X


----------



## MommaHutch

I don't know.. I think I was about 3 days late the month I had my HSG. I also had a chemical that month though, so it could have been from that too I suppose.


----------



## 678star-bex

hiya, i know u r frustrated & i felt exactly the same with the stupid witch coming evry month then when i wanted her to come so i cud start a new cycle she was late.

hang in there and i'm sure u will either get ur bfp OR start a fresh new exciting cycle with clomid. who knows with the hsg & then the clomid u might get a bfp sooner than u think. :hugs:


----------



## BABYCAREY

678star-bex said:


> hiya, i know u r frustrated & i felt exactly the same with the stupid witch coming evry month then when i wanted her to come so i cud start a new cycle she was late.
> 
> hang in there and i'm sure u will either get ur bfp OR start a fresh new exciting cycle with clomid. who knows with the hsg & then the clomid u might get a bfp sooner than u think. :hugs:

Hello Everybody xx
Well she came today!! TBH im really glad to see her!!lol
I can identify with you Bex!! It is so frustrating!! Waiting!!Hoping!!
Well shes here and tomorrow nite im gonna b takin my 100mg!!lol I truly cant wait!! I thought my biggest problem today was "HER" coming!! I bumped into my friend and havent heard frm her in a while only to hear her 22yr old sista has cancer for the 2nd time!! I found myself thinking You fool!! You think you have problems!! She even had the time to ask me how all was going!! I laughed,and said ya know i thought i had problems,but in this world unfortunately some people dont have sorrows to look for!! But Bex i really do feel this is gonna happen and soon,maybe im mad?lol But feel so positive! Would love my BFP ADSAP!lmao
Good luck to us all girls,thank you all for asking how i was during the last few crazy days ;-)
XXBabyC


----------



## 678star-bex

ur welcome. good luck. i feel positive too. good luck with the clomid. :thumbup:


----------



## BABYCAREY

678star-bex said:


> ur welcome. good luck. i feel positive too. good luck with the clomid. :thumbup:

Thanks Starbex!!
1st nite last nite!! Fingers X!! This could b our month!!
Good luck XXBabyC


----------

